

Ask HN: How can I sell a service to your startup? - joonix

I'd like to provide a fairly simple service for your startup's office environment. It involves providing a nice yet simple perk to your employees, but not something a founder would want to spend much time worrying about. Nothing fancy, nor expensive, but something almost any employee would like to have around.<p>My question: what's the best way to approach founders/office managers to provide this service? I'm in NYC but basically have no network here.<p>How do you like to be approached about these things? Assume that once you actually hear about the service, you wouldn't find it annoying or useless.<p>a) Cold call/email<p>b) I introduce myself at a meetup and within a few minutes mention my offering<p>c) Showing up to your office to drop-off a free sample and some information<p>d) None - I only deal with people I know well<p>e) Other<p>I'm not really a sales guy. But I am genuine and don't give a shyster/hustler vibe at all. Curious about which approach to take.
======
1123581321
Just a quick rundown from my perspective as a founder. Don't consider any of
this the final word, of course.

Above all, if I like it, see the benefit and have the money for it, it doesn't
matter how you approach. Be straight up about describing it and the benefit to
increase the chances of this happening.

a) Cold call/email -- call will probably go to voicemail and I might not get
back to you. Email will be read and I will reply with a "no, thanks" or with
interest (please note I am not at all behind on my e-mail like some people
are.) I much prefer text-primary e-mails to "newsletter" type e-mails that
seek to educate me before describing the product. I really like it when
someone's e-mail says that they won't e-mail again if I don't respond, but it
doesn't influence my decision.

b) Yes, if you meet me you should obviously describe what you do. I will want
to hear more and probably make suggestions even if I am not interested.

c) Sample will work really well if it's something people want. Information
without a sample has a chance of getting binned. Putting a very visible offer
on the information would get more attention from me.

d) Bad idea. You don't know enough people to make this go. You need feedback
from strangers.

e1) Look for partners complementary to your business. For example, if you do
fresh flowers, get in with an office cleaning company who would sell your
flowers as an add-on. They'd get a cut in exchange for you not having to sell.

e2) Also, despite what I said about annoying "educational" newsletters, you
should definitely do that on your website/e-mail signup on your website. Some
people will definitely find you, even if it's a new product category without a
popular search term yet.

e3) Please promote yourself on Hacker News. What is this product/service? Tell
us about it, and leave a way to contact you.

------
CyberFonic
"nice simple perk" ?

As @redspark says: "Give us more details!"

It is notoriously difficult to assess the value of a "perk". So this perk
costs me $10 / employee / week ? At first blush that seems "cheap" but how
much time is it taking away? How much tangible productivity gain does it give
us? Do the employee's really want it? Will they use / partake after the
novelty has worn off? Like after 2 weeks???

So answer your question ... "Make the effort to find out our HR person's name
and details. Send her the information and business case, after a reasonable
delay follow-up. Don't get upset when she tells you that it's so 'ho hum'"

------
redspark
Are you worried that if you tell HN what you are selling, everyone is going to
want it and swamp you with sales?

Tell us what it is and we can give you better information.

------
amongmany
I'll add a slightly different take: know your audience. We get so many people
contacting us assuming they have something we need, when in fact it's not even
remotely relevant. It's a total time waster and really annoying.

Do a little research ahead of time and find out if the company is even in a
position to want your perk. And each time you find a happy customer, ask them
for the name of 3 other folks worth contacting...

------
e1ven
If you show up the office, I promise I will never buy anything from you, ever.
If you cold call, I may lie to you, and then hang up, and have Google Voice
block your number.

If you pitch me at a meetup, and it's not meetup-related stuff, you're an
asshole, and ruining meetups.

If you send an email, though, I may read it, esp. if it comes recommended from
someone I trust.

------
orangethirty
A && B && C && E (get in touch through social media).

